# total score (test+interview)



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Kenny H said:


> i just received the letter from JATC, said i got 80.87% finally, is that a bad score?


When I was doing interviews a score of 80 was not to bad, but if there were say 20 interviews, a score of 80 would put you at around 10 - 15 range. But this is just here, where you are and how they score may be totally different. Good luck.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

that is a decent score but the way things are right now I doubt you will be getting a call. They just arent taking many apprentices, my union took 10 and everyone had a 90 or higher


----------



## Kenny H (Mar 5, 2009)

yes, i think i fail in this round


----------



## taye001 (Mar 26, 2009)

i got a 94.32 how do i know where i rank?


----------



## Kenny H (Mar 5, 2009)

call JATC AND PRIVEDE YOUR NAME, THEY HAVE ALL THE LIST FOR YOU


----------



## taye001 (Mar 26, 2009)

i called my union they said, they are calling 98.8 people,

geezeee

that is local 6 in SF


----------



## Kenny H (Mar 5, 2009)

taye001 said:


> i called my union they said, they are calling 98.8 people,
> 
> geezeee
> 
> that is local 6 in SF


 
what the hell, local 6 always the top one and a lot of people apply there, the list is hallo long, if you score under 98, just go to othere local, it is impossible to get in there if you under 98

i live in san francisco, trust me


----------



## Kenny H (Mar 5, 2009)

post your email address, i contact you later


----------



## mattboi (Apr 9, 2009)

I got over a 98 with local 6. I called and they wouldn't give me a ranking. I heard that they need to get a lot of their apprentices out to work before they even consider hiring off the list and they aren't having another application period until july of 2010.


----------



## prepressman (Jun 4, 2009)

*score*

I just got my score it's 91.58. I'm in San Jose local 332. Is that a good score?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i got an 80 and i was in the top 1/3rd of everyone here.

but luckily im also an engineer, or i would not have a job


----------



## taye001 (Mar 26, 2009)

did a interview today at san jose union, i think i did alot better this time around. Hopefully i will rank high!


----------

